# Cleaning large spider wood?



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't have anything I can boil wood in, so I generally pour boiling water on it and soak it in a sealed bucket for a week (with repeated water changes) before putting it in my tank. This piece of spider wood is too large for my bucket though. How could I sanitize it? I did get it from a trusted aquatic store but I'd still feel better if there was a way to clean it. I know I could make it sink if I tied rocks to it so I'm not too worried about that.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Hmm, maybe a large storage bin?


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

That's what I would like to do but the relative I am currently staying with would most likely not be fond of that idea. If I could find something I can at least fit the thickest part of the wood in to soak, do you think that would be good enough?


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I have done that before with boiling. If part sticks out I just boil one side then flip it.


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

It's impossible to get a decent amount of the wood in a pot. And I would have to line the pot with a few layers of foil which affects the boiling quite a bit. The wood doesn't look that big in the picture but it is


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Do you plan on boiling it or just soak? You could do the same with soaking, just one part at a time.


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

If I could boil it I would love to but I don't think it's possible. I'm almost tempted to put it in my dog's kiddie pool since its covered when he's not using it...


----------

